# Paint yourself in ASCII art



## amitpagarwal (Oct 10, 2004)

Convert your pictures to Alphabets.
You will be surprised to see the accuracy

*labnol.blogspot.com/2004/09/ascii-art-made-easy.html


----------



## alib_i (Oct 10, 2004)

awsome!!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 10, 2004)

Amazing!!

You are great mate!!!!


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a software called bmp2ascii convertor which does the same job 

BTW if u guys wann try the same thing online try this link

*www.19.5degs.com/element/222.php

njoy 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## amitpagarwal (Oct 11, 2004)

cooljeba - your link was good but there is visible difference between degreave's script and the 19.5 degree script


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 11, 2004)

whoa!!!! cool man keep up the good work


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 11, 2004)

oh, it was very interesting to see. very good indeed!

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 11, 2004)

@amit yep that's true 

but at my link u can upload a file from ur hdd also 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 11, 2004)

and it works only with .gif

the ubb mode is cool and it roxxx 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## visvo (Oct 18, 2004)

thanx guys .. it really is a good stuffwell can we use this as avatar ? may b i can give a try for myself and watch whether the blog and site accepts it or not


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow. Its coool. Colurized html is perfect. Congrats to the creator.


----------



## walking-techie (Oct 19, 2004)

cool link.. gr8 work m8.. keep it comin


----------



## club_pranay (Oct 19, 2004)

cool!! too cool!!!!gr88 link mate


----------



## sms_solver (Oct 20, 2004)

I know a shareware software called Email Effect which can convert picture files into txt file




> Email Effects is a program for Macintosh or Windows which allows pictures and drawings to be used in email, source code or any other plain text medium. It is the world's premier ASCII art creator and is being used for greetings cards, signatures, program flow diagrams, maps, chemical structure diagrams, logos, and much, much more.



*www.sigsoftware.com/


```
____
  (.   \
    \  |   
     \ |___(\--/)
   __/    (  . . )
  "'._.    '-.O.'
       '-.  \ "|\
          '.,,/'.,,mrf






       _==/          i     i          \==_
     /XX/            |\___/|            \XX\
   /XXXX\            |XXXXX|            /XXXX\
  |XXXXXX\_         _XXXXXXX_         _/XXXXXX|
 XXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXXXX
|XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX|
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
|XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX|
 XXXXXX/^^^^"\XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX/^^^^^\XXXXXX
  |XXX|       \XXX/^^\XXXXX/^^\XXX/       |XXX|
    \XX\       \X/    \XXX/    \X/       /XX/
       "\       "      \X/      "      /"


     _.--"""""--._
   .'             '.
  /                 \
 ;                   ;
 |                   |
 |                   |
 ;                   ;
  \ (`'--,    ,--'`) /
   \ \  _ )  ( _  / /
    ) )(')/  \(')( (
   (_ `""` /\ `""` _)
    \`"-, /  \ ,-"`/
     `\ / `""` \ /`
      |/\/\/\/\/\|
      |\        /|
      ; |/\/\/\| ;
       \`-`--`-`/
        \      /
 jgs     ',__,'
          q__p
          q__p
          q__p
          q__p
```

You can get wonderful ASCII Art of Christoper Johnson's Collection at
*www.chris.com/ascii/index.html


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 20, 2004)

that looks cool 

..;: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey! pretty good software nice.


----------



## amitpagarwal (Nov 10, 2004)

a reletively new company Artext has released a similar software. even the Audi Ad was built with Artext.

*labnol.blogspot.com/2004/09/ascii-art-made-easy.html

amit @ *labnol.blogspot.com/


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 11, 2004)

No one checks digit cd or what ???? 
i dont remember the issue but its there in my pc .

ASCII art studio:
_______________
ASCII Art Studio is a powerful ASCII Art editor. You can edit ASCII Art by graphic editing mode or text editing mode. You can save the ASCII Art you made as picture or output it to a printer. You can also convert a picture to ASCII Art.


----------



## hikapil (Nov 16, 2004)

*Really fun*

This is really fun making these Arts and good stuffs to download.


----------



## ashleyjohn (Nov 19, 2004)

it was so kool.not much use anyway


----------



## alib_i (Nov 20, 2004)

now here is a good one

get *VLC media player* from www.videolan.org
go to preferences -> video -> advanced options -> video output module
change it to  *Colour ASCII Mode Output*
and there u have ...
play a video file .. it'll play you video in colour ascii mode
awesome thingy man ... take a look
*img52.exs.cx/img52/562/desktop138.th.jpg
linux has something called mmplayer to do the same 
but im not up to linux softies .. so no more idea


----------



## amitpagarwal (Nov 21, 2004)

ascii art studio is still peanuts when compared to magic ascii studio from xoyosoft.

amit @ *labnol.blogspot.com


----------



## munim (Nov 22, 2004)

video in ASCII art?? woah that will be fun.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 23, 2004)

awsome


----------



## whoopy_whale (Nov 23, 2004)

Really gooood!!!


----------



## amitpagarwal (Nov 24, 2004)

even virtual dub has some plugins for converting video to ascii art.

anyone has links ?

amit @ *labnol.blogspot.com

*labnol.blogspot.com/2004/11/video-editing-made-extremely-simple.html


----------



## amitshahc (Mar 28, 2008)

one more *easy* way described at
~snipped~


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

So, why are u digging up old threads again and again?


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

WTF u bumped this thread


----------

